
Tinsel Shutting Down - tkt
https://medium.com/@operaqueenie/a-thousand-cuts-bbe0c0ba3af4
======
jimrhods23
I was fine until I read the part where you seem to think that you failed
because you were black and female.

You failed because hardware startups are ridiculously difficult for anyone and
even more difficult to get finding, regardless of your race or gender.

~~~
telesilla
She said it's hard because being "black, female, hardware founder (without
previous experience in hardware), and soon after starting Tinsel… a baby. " \-
where customer relationships are critical and she is part of an under-
represented group, I can certainly see how being black and female (on top of
being a new mother!) adds to the challenge.

However I didn't read anywhere that she was making this reason the startup
failed: perhaps you could quote for me where that was explicit? My take was,
hardware is hard and expensive. She says "when we look at brass tacks, it
comes down to money in and money out."

Btw, Aniyia - if you're reading this I'm furious I didn't hear about Tinsel
until now! I have a strong desire for a gold Tinsel, it made an immediate
impression on me. Is there any chance of one lying around still, available for
sale?

